# Excel-Tabelle mit Rang-Funktion und spezieller Sortierung



## eifelengelchen (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich jetzt schon durch verschiedene Themen geklickt, aber leider noch nicht die ultimative Lösung gefunden... (

Wir tippen mit 33 Leuten zurzeit die Fußball-WM. Die Spielregeln sind:
Volltreffer 4 Punkte
Richtige Tordifferenz 2 Punkte
Tendenz 1 Punkt
Die Punkte lasse ich pro Person natürlich ganz normal über "=Summe()" zählen.

In einem zweiten Tabellenblatt habe ich eine Auflistung der einzelnen Spieler (Spalte A).
Spalte B enthält die Punkte des Spielers - über die Gleichfunktion mit dem anderen Tabellenblatt verbunden.
Spalte C trägt die Überschrift RANG. Hier habe ich die Formel [=RANG(B2;$B$2:$B$34)] eingesetzt. Den Rang wirft mir Excel dann auch schön brav aus.
Allerdings möchte ich noch gerne ein spezielles Ranking haben:  Bei Punktgleichheit soll der Spieler, der die meisten Volltreffer bzw. danach am meisten mit der richtigen Tordifferenz getippt hat, den höchsten Rang bekommen.
Versteht ihr, was ich meine?

Beispiel:
Spieler A: 40 Punkte; davon 8 mal Volltreffer 
Spieler B: 40 Punkte; davon 6 mal Volltreffer + 2 mal richtige Differenz
Spieler C. 40 Punkte; davon 6 mal Volltreffer + 1 mal richtige Differenz

Laut Rangliste haben alle die gleiche Platzierung (Platz 1). Aber Spieler A sollte 1. sein, Spieler B 2. und Spieler C 3.. Aufgrund der meisten volltreffer usw.

Und kann mir einer sagen, ob und wie das in Excel möglich ist?

Danke schonmal an alle, die sich das durchlesen und dazu Gedanken machen! )
Gruß

eifelengelchen


----------



## Thomas Ramel (15. Juni 2010)

Grüezi eifelengelchen 

Ja, deine Anliegen ist nichts aussergewühnliches.

Ermittle die Totale Punktezahlpro Spiel auf die folgende Weise, dann kannst Du damti direkt dir korrete Rangliste errechnen;

=SUMME(B22)+C2%+D2%%

Wobai B22 die Treffer, Tordifferenz und Tendenz sind die dann je nach Wertung aufgerechnet werden.


----------



## eifelengelchen (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort! )
Mit dem einen Teil komm ich auch klar.
Aber wenn ich die "Total" Punkte ermitteln soll um daraus dann die Rangliste zu erstellen, hakt es bei mir... (


----------



## tombe (15. Juni 2010)

Hi,

in der Spalte "H" hast du ja jetzt das tatsächliche Ergebnis stehen. Jetzt musst du die RANG-Formel nur entsprechend anpassen:


```
=RANG($H2;$H$2:$H$34)
```

Das ist für die Zelle "I2", die komplette Aufstellung ist dann in der Datei im Anhang.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## eifelengelchen (15. Juni 2010)

Danke Thomas!
Aber da stimmt irgendwas nicht... Tewes hat 10 Punkte und ist damit ca. 8. gemäß der Rangfunktion aber 1. ?

Gruß
eifelengelchen


----------



## tombe (15. Juni 2010)

Das stimmt, wobei ich mich frage ob deine Formel in Spalte "H" nicht falsch ist.

Da steht im Moment:


```
=SUMME(D31:F31)+E31%+F31%%
```

somit werden die Werte Treffer, Tordifferenz und Tendenz summiert. Wenn ich die Summe um die Spalte "C" erweitere:


```
=SUMME(C31:F31)+E31%+F31%%
```

dann landet Tewes plötzlich mit 16,0104 Punkten auf Platz 7 !!


----------



## Thomas Ramel (15. Juni 2010)

Grüezi 

Hmmm, deine Aufteilung schaut ja noch ein wenig anders aus, als wie bisher geschildert.

Verwende daher in H2 die folgende Formel und kopiere sie nach unten:

=C2+D2%+E2%%+F2%%%

Dann passt die RANG()-Formel in Spalte I anschliessend


----------

